# Super 8



## illmatic (May 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jodaxeTwVQ0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

J.J. Abrams x Steven Spielberg

super 8 is supposedly a working title like 1-18-08


----------



## Acidblood7 (May 7, 2010)

What is super 8?  Is it another massive creature attack movie like Cloverfield?


----------



## illmatic (May 7, 2010)

Acidblood7 said:


> What is super 8?  Is it another massive creature attack movie like Cloverfield?



*Spoiler*: __ 



"it's believed that a group of kids experimenting with a Super 8 camera in 1979 accidentally capture the creature on film."


----------



## excellence153 (May 7, 2010)

J.J. confirmed it has nothing to do with Cloverfield.

So stoked he's actually directing this time around.  And Spielberg is producing!!


----------



## Ciupy (May 7, 2010)

So this is the bootleg trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NECsrx7VC3I&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


A Cloverfield prequel perhaps?


----------



## Roy (May 7, 2010)

^read one post above you. 

Anyways, this is a good combo. I'll be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## Ciupy (May 7, 2010)

Roy said:


> ^read one post above you.
> 
> Anyways, this is a good combo. I'll be keeping an eye on this.



Well..whatever it is,it looks like another monster movie.

What,is JJ Abrams going to churn those out once a year or what?


----------



## Roy (May 7, 2010)

Spielberg is involved in this. Have a little faith!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

I'll watch it.


----------



## Ciupy (May 7, 2010)

Roy said:


> Spielberg is involved in this. Have a little faith!



What were Spielberg's last projects?

Ah..War of the Worlds and Indy 4..wasn't it?

I rest my case.


Also..JJ..give me Trek or give me death!!!


----------



## Roy (May 7, 2010)

psh. even some of the worlds greatest have their down moments.


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2010)

Roy said:


> psh. even some of the worlds greatest have their down moments.



This is all just one giant mindfuck by Spielberg for when he unveils The Adventures of Tintin: Secret of the Unicorn and Cowboys & Aliens.


----------



## Helix (May 7, 2010)

I loved Cloverfield, so I'll see this.


----------



## excellence153 (May 8, 2010)

J.J. just produced Cloverfield, guys.  But he did a bang-up job with the viral marketing.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 8, 2010)

I predict a Power Pack rip off

8 > 4


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2010)

This was a disappointment.  It was hyped all week, but it failed to excite a single person in the audience.  A lot of people had wtf facial expressions after the teaser ended abruptly.


----------



## Chee (May 9, 2010)

Eh. I'm not into monster movies.


----------



## Brian (May 9, 2010)

I hope for this I'm not more interested in the viral campaign than the actual movie, I had that problem with Cloverfield.


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2010)

> Eh. I'm not into monster movies



Not even Jurassic Park or The Host?

Im excited, hopefully it won't be another handcam film tho, Cloverfield was enough.


----------



## Chee (May 9, 2010)

Not even Jurassic Park or The Host.


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2010)

But Chee monsters chasing little kids is so awesome


----------



## Chee (May 9, 2010)

I can watch To Catch a Predator or Barney for that.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 9, 2010)

No Cloverfield? Shit


----------



## Hannibal (May 10, 2010)

The preview was a bit of a let down, hype it up by showing director and producer names then a lame train crash.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> Eh. I'm not into monster movies.


 You're a fan of whatever I tell you to be a fan of.

You're gonna watch this movie and love it.


----------



## excellence153 (May 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Not even Jurassic Park or The Host?
> 
> Im excited, hopefully it won't be another handcam film tho, Cloverfield was enough.



Super 8 cameras were the Handicams of their time.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2010)

> Super 8 cameras were the Handicams of their time.



Not another one, I really don't want to get motion sickness.


----------



## illmatic (May 11, 2010)

Added HD version of trailer


----------



## Ciupy (May 11, 2010)

Now that I think about it..how the heck does  a small car derail a train like that,actually managing to stop it from full speed to full stop in a second?

Who the heck was driving that car,the freaking Juggernaut?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 11, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Now that I think about it..how the heck does  a small car derail a train like that,actually managing to stop it from full speed to full stop in a second?
> 
> Who the heck was driving that car,the freaking Juggernaut?



Twist! The movie is actually about the guy in the truck


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're a fan of whatever I tell you to be a fan of.
> 
> You're gonna watch this movie and love it.



Only if you're gonna pay for my ticket.


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2010)

Looks great, can't wait to see the old style of film.


----------



## Prendergast (May 12, 2010)

^the little teaser has made you think it looks great?





Rukia said:


> This was a disappointment.  It was hyped all week, but it failed to excite a single person in the audience.  A lot of people had wtf facial expressions after the teaser ended abruptly.



i had the  look too


----------



## The Potential (May 17, 2010)

Not another handycam movie. The trailer was already a let down. Now I find out it could be a handycam movie.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> Only if you're gonna pay for my ticket.


 You should be familiar with these rules by now. I will pay your way but you have to sleep with me.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> Not even Jurassic Park.



Shut the fuck up you cunt whore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Now that I think about it..how the heck does a small car derail a train like that,actually managing to stop it from full speed to full stop in a second?
> 
> Who the heck was driving that car,the freaking Juggernaut?


 If the Juggernaut was driving that car, I'd but the DVD.


Shit, I'd buy the Blu-ray.



Shit, I'd buy the print of the theatre release copy and I don't even have a projector.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shit, I'd buy the print of the theatre release copy and I don't even have a projector.



...wait...you can do that? :amazed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

Probably, if you're a millionaire or something. Don't those things costs shit-tons of money?

I could just steal one.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 9, 2010)

So, the next thing by JJ Abrams, guise

No idea who's in it tho


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpzUCA5i6zY[/YOUTUBE]



All I know is that it has SOMETHING to do with an Extra-Terrestrial life form, and a really old camera called a Super 8

websites:
scariestthingieversaw.com
rocketpoppeteers.com


Discuss and deliberate


----------



## Tandaradei (Oct 10, 2010)

I think it's some kind of prequel for cloverfield.

If we acutally get to see the moster the movie could be pretty awesome


----------



## Thomaatj (Oct 10, 2010)

Could be awesome, could be awfull


----------



## Bart (Oct 10, 2010)

Finally a thread on this 

Also is was revealed a while ago that at the end you see a small boy and are given a message which says, _"Scariest thing I ever saw"_, here.

Some people have said that Super 8 could have a double meaning in that it's obviously a camera and a reference to a huge spider.


----------



## Thomaatj (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't get the scariestthingieversaw-site..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm not really sure what to make of this. The more I see the more it seems it might suck. At first I was looking forward to it.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 11, 2010)

I hate seeing trailers like that, I want to know more, but its so far away from release


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 11, 2010)

Thomaatj said:


> I don't get the scariestthingieversaw-site..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah that's a weird website if I ever saw one.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 12, 2010)

Abrams needs to get working on that Star Trek sequel ASAP. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2010)

This looks interesting, I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 30, 2010)

Tandaradei said:


> I think it's some kind of prequel for cloverfield.
> 
> If we acutally get to see the moster the movie could be pretty awesome


It's not. Abrams said that it has NOTHING AT ALL to do with Cloverfield.


Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Abrams needs to get working on that Star Trek sequel ASAP. Fuck this shit.



Fuck Star Trek, and don't troll my thread :gtfo


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 31, 2010)

Gotta show my respect to Abrams, in this day of remakes/reboots and sequels he at least tries something new ( Yes I know he directed star trek), cloverfield was good imo and I'm sure this will be exciting too


----------



## Talon. (Nov 1, 2010)

yes 

anyone got anything interesting?


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 11, 2010)

???????


> J.J. Abrams's sci-fi thriller Super 8. No real plot details have been revealed at this time, but we do know that the story will gleefully nod to the past works of Steven Spielberg, primarily the science fiction movies he made in the late 70s and early 80s.
> 
> Last Friday, a piece of concept art claiming to reveal an alien monster from the project started making the rounds. It has yet to be verified. Now, a strange photo has come forward, which is purported to be from Super 8. It first appeared on Wildgame Innovation's Facebook page. It is a picture reportedly snapped by a deer hunter on a reserve in Berwick, near Morgan City, Louisianna. It was originally being passed off as real, but now inside sources close to the production say its actually a viral image from Super 8. There is even video from a young Weirton, West Virginia extra called "Crying Girl", who talks about having a run in with this creature in the movie.
> 
> In the scene, the little girl in question is said to be trapped on an airplane with her mother, where she comes in contact with this scary creature, which the young actress refers to as "a zombie". You can check out the photo and the video below:


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Dec 11, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> ???????



wtf izs that!


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 11, 2010)

LMAO!!! I saw that image on the news the other day. Can't believe it was actually passed off as a real image


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 12, 2010)

Hopefully this will be even better than Cloverfield.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2010)

Im looking forward to it


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 12, 2010)

Well I must say those pics look kinda creepy. I must say I'd rather have a monster like that then a big ass thing like in Cloverfield.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2010)

The more I find out about this movie the more I'm like, "WTF, man? Is this going to suck or be good or what?!?!" and the less I want to actually go to a theatre to find out.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 18, 2010)

I know it'll be interesting


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2011)

So in a bunch of DC comics this week there was a prequel comic included that clears up a lot of the backstory


*Spoiler*: _In tags because of plot spoilers_ 





Basically when the USSR and the USA first launched satellites into space, they immediately noticed an alien spacecraft just sitting there, monitoring the planet.  Needless to say this spooked the shit out of them, the whole "space race" that followed was not so much competition, but both sides actively trying to find out everything about the craft.

The alien craft is not harmless, as it shoots down a satellite that gets too close.  Eventually the Americans nuked it.  It crashes, and the Navy recovers the "cockpit".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

Cockpit.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Cockpit.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm pretty interested in seeing this. Looks very suspenseful and somehow unique to me.



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Abrams needs to get working on that Star Trek sequel ASAP. Fuck this shit.



Why? That movie sucked.


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah, Im wondering what the villian is.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 4, 2011)

This movie is doing the same thing that Cloverfield did to me. It's making me want to go see it just so I can see what the deal with the monster is.  I don't give a damn about anything else.  I just want to see the monster.

But hey, I actually liked Cloverfield, so this could be a good thing.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2011)

> Why? That movie sucked.


Don't start this shit here


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Why? That movie sucked.


Full retard.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 5, 2011)

I might just look up on the web what this monster looks like. I hated Cloverfield,so I'm not expecting much out of this.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jun 5, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Why? That movie sucked.



Nope.



.........


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2011)

*still haven't seen star trek*

anyway this look like another movie where we won't be seeing the alien until the end.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 5, 2011)

Rukia said:


> This was a disappointment.  It was hyped all week, but it failed to excite a single person in the audience.  A lot of people had wtf facial expressions after the teaser ended abruptly.



I kinda agree with you, the trailer didn't catch my intrest what so ever


----------



## illmatic (Jun 6, 2011)

J.J Abrams channeling M. Night Shyamalan


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

This movie looked interested in the teaser 3 years ago or whatever.


The trailer?  Not impressed.


----------



## Bart (Jun 6, 2011)

I didn't know there was a prequel comic; need to read that soon!


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This movie looked interested in the teaser 3 years ago or whatever.
> 
> 
> The trailer?  Not impressed.



Haven't we all learned already that trailer's ain't shit?  A terrible movie can have a great trailer and vice versa. 

You people sure are silly sometimes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

It's possible, but more often than not if the trailer (the thing that is supposed to highlight the best parts of the movie) sucks, the movie is going to suck harder.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2011)

I've never seen a good movie where the trailer highlights the best parts of the movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

I've seen several. 


I have also seen a good movie with a shitty trailer. Several of them, in fact. But like I said, that's the exception to the rule.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Or maybe thats the rule and the movies with good trailers are the the exception


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe. I don't know, I don't have very strong recollection to make any argument.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 7, 2011)

I think I'll wait til it's on DVD and rent it


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Full retard.







Delta Shell said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> .........



It was okay up until the time travel crap. That felt very forced and corny to me. I found the climax to be somehow underwhelming as well.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 7, 2011)

so in other words save your money then


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

Totally savin' my money by skipping this one.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 7, 2011)

most of M Nights movies I wait for on DVD


----------



## Six* (Jun 9, 2011)

Saw the movie from an early screening. It was really good.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 9, 2011)

These two directors works have become predictable.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2011)

Going to see this Saturday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Going to see this Saturday.



Good luck. I'll be looking forward to your review.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2011)

Review? 

I don't write reviews.

I just rate things on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

Review the damn thing.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2011)

O-Okay, no problem.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

That's better.  I hope it's good, but I have a bad feeling about it. That's why we need your precious review.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 9, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> These two directors works have become predictable.



sounds like the movies they run on sci-fi, always the same plot, you know who is going to get killed and so on


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 10, 2011)

I also intend to see it this weekend. Hopefully tomorrow or saturday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> I also intend to see it this weekend. Hopefully tomorrow or saturday.



Tomorrow is Saturday.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 10, 2011)

the previews didn't catch my intrest


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2011)

This movie is *FUCKING AMAZING.* It is also the BEST nostalgia trip I have ever watched.

Unbelievable.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jun 11, 2011)

Taleran said:


> This movie is *FUCKING AMAZING.* It is also the BEST nostalgia trip I have ever watched.
> 
> Unbelievable.



I had an idea of coming here and delivering a long winded and intellectually sound opinion on what I thought about this movie.

But the above statement perfectly conveys my sentiments more than my own words ever could, and anyone who decides to refrain watching this movie simply due to an admittedly lackluster trailer is an idiot (merely in my opinion of course). 

A near perfect 9.5/10.

Bloody hell.


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2011)

Saw this film last night. And I would just like to borrow a phrase from an esteemed director we all know and say:

This movie was rated M.... for Mint. 

[ *4.5/5* ]


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 11, 2011)

You all seemed to like it a lot, eh? I watched it right before I saw Xmen, and I have to say, not very impressed. Was it a good film? Heck yeah! I enjoyed it a whole lot. I just wasn't blown away. I know that wasn't the purpose of the film, but overall, I don't know, the pace started to break up near the end. Although being able to see the creature's iris' was really cool. it really gave it an intelligent feel. An understanding one. And the movie during the credits was awesome. I'd give it a solid 4/5


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _My little rabble after just seeing it._ 



It's my favorite movie of the year so far, but it's not without problems, but I'll start with what I liked. The character development was very subtle in my opinion, primarily dealing with the main character, Joe. His conflict with his mother's death was handled extremely well, and his growth was so quiet that I had personally missed it before I thought on it more. His dependence problems are executed and wrapped up beautifully. However, I felt like his relationship with his father was handled not so well. It felt like they were at one another's throat in one scene, and by the climax their differences are automatically resolved without fair growth on the latter's behalf. The same problem haunts the relationship between the girl, Alice, and her father, in my opinion.

The final act of the movie is extremely thrilling, I was on the edge of my seat for most of it. However, the secondary cast and their comedic relief was always taking me out of the moment. I felt like whenever the movie really started to pile on the horror and thrills, I was yanked back to reality whenever the characters made some humorous comment or action. The movie does comedy quite well, but maybe in the long run that was a drawback. There is a scene or two that really stretches my suspension of disbelief, but it's nothing I'm not capable of looking past.

Anyway, I loved the movie and would definitely recommend it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2011)

My review is in my sig if anyone is interested.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 12, 2011)

Just saw it, it was alright didnt think it was amazing

That beginning seen with the train was such bullshit though


----------



## Talon. (Jun 12, 2011)

I completely forgot that it came out already D:

edit: im not saying to post the monster, but is this NOT it?


----------



## Spartacus (Jun 12, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> My review is in my sig if anyone is interested.



Excellent review. I'm looking forward to catch this when it launches here in Europe.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

Talon. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 12, 2011)

Although that does look similar to it. there are alterations to it's body and face.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hey, you people do know it's supposed to be a secret how it looks, right?_ 



If you've seen the Cloverfield monster, you've seen the Super 8 one.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 12, 2011)

No they aren't THAT similar. The Super 8 monster feels much more sophisticated and intelligent whereas the Cloverfield one looks and feels like a child. they were both portrayed the correct way I think.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

Physically they're similar looking, the only difference being, as you said, the Super 8 monster's more intellectual features such as it's eyes. At least vaguely.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes, that subtle, very subtle, very very subtle feature of giving the creature iris' was a brilliant add. A sudden flicker of understanding, no, sympathy.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, even though we don't learn a whole lot about it, it's still an enjoyable creature. I think it was only killing humans because it sensed their hostility and fear when it came in contact with them. Hence why it spared Joe and revealed it's true eyes.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 12, 2011)

I think it killed humans because the thing was just apeshit pissed that 99% of the humans it came into contact with were fuckscumbags and just didn't care left or right whether or not they lived.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2011)

Spartacus said:


> Excellent review. I'm looking forward to catch this when it launches here in Europe.



Thanks! I wasnt sure about it myself. 

Well, the movie grossed like 37mil. I hope it stays strong. I want it to be a success. X-men 5 needs to be a success as well.


----------



## Spartacus (Jun 13, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Thanks! I wasnt sure about it myself.
> 
> Well, the movie grossed like 37mil. I hope it stays strong. I want it to be a success. X-men 5 needs to be a success as well.



Your description of this feeling like a lost Spielberg classic is what appealed to me most.

I can't wait for that feeling of true caring for characters we got from earlier Spielberg movies, mixed with the fascination of watching a horror/monster movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Wait, it's actually good?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2011)

You better have read that quick review you made me write


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

I did, thanks pal. I'll totally see it now. I had my doubts that this would be any good.

Of course Detective's word is as good as gold.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 13, 2011)

It's good, yes for sure. But don't go in thinking it's movie gold, because you'll be disappointed.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2011)

Funny how everyone is in love with this movie and yet the critics only thought this movie was "okay" with a few apparent flaws.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Well it's up to my dad. I'm taking him to a movie for father's day. I'll try to talk him into it though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2011)

it's a modern interpretation in a classic setting of a classic adventure movie set 

there's enough for adults, but i think adolescents and younger will enjoy it most.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Man, fuck younger people. I want to enjoy all my adult shit and I want to enjoy it now.


And I don't mean porn.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2011)

super 8 has loli.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Woah, skipping work tomorrow.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2011)

lol inb4 elle fanning legal countdown.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Not as hot as loli Dakota. 






Would still hit.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2011)

Stunna said:


> lol inb4 elle fanning legal countdown.



lol, it started after dakota turned 18 and elle started popping up in other movies 

but the fanning girls have weird bodybuilder necks


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2011)

Elle > Dakota.

Give a few years.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't know if you got hit on the head with a lightsaber or if you're addicted to crystal meth, but Dakota > Elle. 


She has slumped a couple times, granted (namely when she had that whole awkward tooth faze), but prime Dakota is way hotter. 



I mean when they're old enough. I mean like in the future.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2011)

You're saying that _now_ since Dakota is older, but if Elle was the same age I think you'd be singing a different tune.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

I guess time will tell. But comparing their loli forms...


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2011)

Dakota > Elle

*Spoiler*: __ 











'Nuff said.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2011)

That's not fair! Elle isn't far enough in her career to have any glamor shots!

And I heard Dakota was a bitch behind the scenes. She loses points for unattractive personality.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2011)

those glamor shots hide the weird fanning neck


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 14, 2011)

Saw it, fucking great.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Here we are, grown men, arguing over which prepubescent girl is hotter.


What has this world come to? 




Dakato is hotter.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm only 15


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

That's a grown-ass man in some cultures.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 14, 2011)

You're only fifteen? Shit. I feel like an old man.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm only 15



this explains your take on a lot of films.  No wonder you're not jaded like us.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2011)

Um, I guess so... 

I hope that wasn't an insult...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

It should be. 

Your kind ain't welcome here.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 14, 2011)

And by "your kind" he was referring to your Star Wars Episode 1 Qui-Gon loving ass.  damn you episode 1. Damn you to hell.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2011)

Say what you will against the rest of the Prequel Trilogy, but Episode I is alright


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh you and your naive, teenage mind.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2011)

Leave Episode I alone!

I'm not sayin it's a great movie, or that it's equivalent to the originals, but it's got a bad rep. The other two are crap, but Episode I is fine.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 14, 2011)

It's got a bad rep because Darth Maul gets down syndrome before he dies and Lucas introduces Midichlorians. 

Moving on.. What did people find flaws about this movie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2011)

I think stunna acts pretty mature for his age.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Leave Episode I alone!
> 
> I'm not sayin it's a great movie, or that it's equivalent to the originals, but it's got a bad rep. The other two are crap, but Episode I is fine.



Wait, you rank Episode 1 over Episode 3? I mean Episode 3 for it's flaws I could at least sit through in one sitting...and by god at least it didn't have Jar-Jar in it.

Anyways, saw this movie on Sunday, thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2011)

My problem with Episode III is it's centering around Anakin's corruption along with his relationships with Obi-Wan and Palpatine, neither of which were handled well at all. They didn't make much sense, really.

I'm capable of sitting through all of the movies, cept for Episode II. Episode II feels too long and it's the worst.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2011)

whatever became of midochlorians?

anyway.  the monster is a little weak , design wise, imo.  Seems like a jjabrams cloverfield type monster, not mind blowing or anything in terms of design. u figure an advance alien like that would have clothes.

i also thought some of the characters didn't do logical things. especially the science teacher and the military guys.  sometimes they did inconsistent things or things that made no sense.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> whatever became of midochlorians?
> 
> anyway.  the monster is a little weak , design wise, imo.  Seems like a jjabrams cloverfield type monster, not mind blowing or anything in terms of design. u figure an advance alien like that would have clothes.



They got swept under the rug, like every bad idea should be.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2011)

Midi-Chlorians were just a tool to show how powerful Anakin was in the Force. Served their purpose.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

So that Super 8 movie is pretty good I heard.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2011)

This movie is kinda emblematic of the times. It doesn't have any big name stars, it isn't a brand people know and people demand all these things before hand that should be part of the surprise.

Modern movies in general give too much of them away before you go into it. Costumes, designs etc etc. I kinda want everyone to stop and just leave it up to trailers and the film but I know it won't.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2011)

you just described independent films with your list of wants lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2011)

Super 8 has to be one of the most difficult films to describe in general.

CURSE YE FOR ITS ANTI-SPECTACLE SPECTACLE GENRE BENDING!

But thats what makes it stand out I guess.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2011)

Wasn't very good. A coming of age film that's only standout element is that it is an homage to Spielberg's family-friendly stuff. The fantastic elements were just incredibly half-baked.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2011)

See I didn't think it was a bad movie, but the people masturbating to it for hours each night are... surprising me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Mixed signals. I guess I have to see it for myself and lay my judgement down like holy fire.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2011)

Haters going to hate.

It wasn't a bad movie at all. 

Well written with a few cheesy 'family' type shit, but mysterious and well thought out film.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm really skeptical about this,mainly because I find J.J. Abrams stuff boring. But I might just wait for DVD for this,so I can get it on Netflix.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Did the movie pay off in the end? Or were we left with just a bunch of unresolved junk? I hate it when movies do that.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

I didn't exactly love the ending, and some relationships' resolution are left to the imagination, but ultimately, all's well that ends well.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did the movie pay off in the end? Or were we left with just a bunch of unresolved junk? I hate it when movies do that.



It pays off in a very unconvincing way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Well hopefully it satisfies. Otherwise I'll ask for my money back.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2011)

Good luck kind sir.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The whole time the ship was taking off I was waiting for the government to fire Nukes or something at it. I was surprised nothing happened. I think because the whole movie reminded me a lot of the Iron Giant animated film I was expected a more Iron Giantish ending. I loved the relationships between the kids (especially the romantic leads ) though. And the train crash was epicccc

I also thought the alien might start using telepathy to control people


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2011)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



haha Oh god I thought I was the only one expecting a downer ending to come...it probably would have happened if the bastard military guy didn't die though


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In my humble opinion, I think it would've been better if the alien sympathized, and then helped to save the children, and then it ends in an Iron Giant sort of way. There wasn't enough character to the alien to merit that sort of sacrifice.




Then again, the Iron Giant shouldn't be fucked with because it's flawless. Minus Vin Diesel being the voice actor for the Giant. Now I'm sure I just ruined someone's childhood. Whoops.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

Wait, what's wrong with Diesel having voiced the Iron Giant?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2011)

He's not a good actor. He plays the same character in all his films, which is fine, but tiring. The last character of his that was likable was in Pitch Black.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

He was good at voicing a machine. Like Arnold!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2011)

Such a good actor by voicing a non-synthetic machine! 

All mockery aside, he did do a good job voicing the IG. But back to Super 8... wish they had elaborated more on the Alien's... anything.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> He's not a good actor. He plays the same character in all his films, which is fine, but tiring. The last character of his that was likable was in Pitch Black.



How does that even matter, he sounded good as The Giant and his voice was  something you'd expect a a giant alien robot to sound like


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> Such a good actor by voicing a non-synthetic machine!
> 
> All mockery aside, he did do a good job voicing the IG. But back to Super 8... wish they had elaborated more on the Alien's... anything.



Why? The movie wasn't about the Alien it was just part of a larger story.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

I like how the movie could have stood on it's own even if you took out the science fiction elements.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2011)

It wasn't about the alien, but why should I give a shit then that the alien got away? the alien was a pretty large plot device, and we should have had more reason to care, rather than two minutes of backstory, and a glimpse at the aliens iris.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2011)

Who says you need to? This movie is not something like E.T.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2011)

because if the Alien is going to be the backbone of the movie, which, it was supposed to be, we should have had more reason to care. that was this films largest flaw. It didn't know what it was.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2011)

Why are you making assumptions for the film? The alien *isn't* the backbone of the movie.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2011)

So when I make a comment about the film it's an assumption, but when you stand in stark contrast, it's a fact? Interesting conclusion Watson.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2011)

If the movie was about the monster it would be as you said and it would be developed more. Its not that big a leap


----------



## Captain Fry (Jun 16, 2011)

E.T meets the Goonies, with a rushed ending...

But I rather did enjoy it, honestly felt for the kids at times


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 17, 2011)

Just saw it today.  Wasn't bad, but it wasn't on par with say, _The Goonies_, _E.T._, or _Close Encounters of the Third Kind_.

It was obvious that Abrams was trying to create a modern day throwback to Spielberg's older films, but this tugging at several identities made the film rather uneven.

The father and son subplot is an old favorite of Spielberg's, but here, it felt somewhat underdeveloped.  Granted, both of them got over the death of their wife/mother in their own respective plotlines, but it still felt like more could have been done with this.

The camaraderie between the boys started off promisingly, but as the film went on, it was increasingly set aside to the point where the characters seemed linked only by the amateur film they were making.

The romantic subplot wasn't all that bad.  In fact, it did seem to have the feel of a first love.  Not too passionate, but clear enough to be a factor in both Joe and Alice's development.

As for the story with the alien, I understood why so many details about it were kept offscreen until near the end.  It's not the center of the story.  In _E.T._, the titular alien's desire to go home was a major aspect of him and his story, but so was his relationship with Elliott.  Here, the main characters are but observers (for the most part) to a much bigger story.  Even then though, Abrams managed to bring to mind scenes from both _Close Enounters_ and _Jaws_ with the alien attacks, so that was nice.  However, the scene where


*Spoiler*: __ 



the alien leaves Earth could have had more impact.  Spielberg's classics took their time to observe the scene, to linger and let a sense of wonder wash over the audience.  Here, it fell a bit flat.




This leads into my main gripe with the film, the pacing.  Granted, there was a lot of story to get across in a summer popcorn film, but even then, things often went too fast when it would have served the story better to linger a bit.  Take the scene where Joe rides to the cemetery and sits by his mother's grave.  The scene transitions quickly from day to night and leads to a hint as to what the alien is up to and where it's at.  This however, comes at the cost of allowing the audience a chance to better see Joe coping with having no real familial support group during this difficult time.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 23, 2011)

I saw it last night with my brother. We both quite enjoyed it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I jumped when the alien threw the dumpster across the gas station parking lot at the start.




We thought the kids' actors player their parts very well, and they seemed quite real to us.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And if in our world, all the dogs in a town or city started running away...you fuckin follow them.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree law  with the animals.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

If my dog started barking like crazy and trying to run away I might shoot him.


----------



## EJ (Jun 24, 2011)

This movie was great...

I agree, it seemed the movie was composed of a whole bunch of different things. It could had been a lot better, and it did drag on for a long time in the beginning. I almost fell asleep. But that's probably because I went out with others and saw it around 10 PM.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 26, 2011)

*Long-Winded, Pretentious Reviews*
by _Georgie Porgie_
​

A satisfying watch overall. The cinematography was great, the acting was great (Elle Fanning was totally underused if you ask me), special effects were choice. While I think the movie could have lost a few of the jump scares, at the end of the day all of the shots of the alien were brilliantly done. THAT's how you build up your monster, Cursed! 

My biggest problem comes from the children's reaction to the explosions, near-death experiences, and alien encounters.... 

Let's try this. Jurassic Park is one of my favorite films of all-time. Know why? Because the children in those films acted like children. You see, Little Tim and Little Lex's response to the dinosaurs suddenly breaking out of the cages and trying to eat them, for the most part, was to yell and scream and totally lose it. That's the way kids act. There is no way the Super 8 kids would be able to remain cool and collected enough to do comedy routines directly after a train darn near crushed them. Say what you will about Dakota Fanning's performance in War of The Worlds, but I can assure you her reactions to sudden catastrophe are far more true to life then the way kids in Super 8 respond to sudden alien attacks. Kids yell. *shrugs*

That's not to say that the kids themselves weren't convincing. In fact, I loved them all. All the humor and drama (VERY little drama apart from Joe and Alice) came off very natural, so it wasn't there fault. It was just the writing. A child isn't going to cutely look for his fireworks when facing near-death simply because he loves fireworks. That doesn't make sense. I don't care if its funny. The children's relative cool-heads in the midst of impossible danger managed to, in my mind, make a lot of scenes that would otherwise be suspenseful ring a little hollow. It was like Abrams didn't know if he wanted to make the Goonies or Godzilla here. You can feel it.

That being said though, this movie does manage to deliver. This is, without a doubt, JJ Abrams best film yet. I'm going to be looking forward to more from him in the future.

*7.8/10 *


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 26, 2011)

I bet you fuckers hated Cloverfield

Inexcusable


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 4, 2011)

^ I enjoyed Cloverfied.

I just saw this movie, and I have to say that I was pleasantly surprised. I went in not having any fucking idea what it was gonna be about. Other than it had the camera catching some being on film after a train crash.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it was ultimately well put together and I enjoyed the whole theme of finding one's place during tragedy. My main criticisms would be the rather long and slow beginning (I thought the filming of the alien would play a bigger role)

And I was also overall a bit less than impressed with the alien's design. Reminded me a little to much of the Cloverfield monster. I thought they would go somewhere different with it, like making it more humanoid.




Overall good film though.


----------

